# Custom Ralston Knife



## LSCG (Nov 7, 2016)

a while back I started talking with Custom Knife Maker, Kim Ralston about making me one of his knives. he had several styles that I liked but I ended up choosing his "Glenwood" model only modified slightly so it would work better for sticking Hogs.

Kim is a true master so after telling him what I was going to use it for and what I wanted the scales made from I just let him run with it and the finished knife really turned out fantastic!

for now Kim is calling it the "Pig Sticker". It's built with 1/8" D2 steel with hand rubbed finish and Merino Rams horn scales with cinnamon liners and mosaic pins. OAL is 11".




Kim doesn't have a website but he does have a facebook page with more examples of his outstanding work. https://www.facebook.com/kim.ralston.77

I couldn't be happier with how it turned out and can't wait for my next Ralston knife!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 7, 2016)

Purty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2016)

@LSCG 
Zane, are you aware that hosting images offsite is not allowed? Please upload them directly here. It is a very simple process..
Thank you.

http://woodbarter.com/forums/site-help-videos.119/


----------



## LSCG (Nov 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> @LSCG
> Zane, are you aware that hosting images offsite is not allowed? Please upload them directly here. It is a very simple process..
> Thank you.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/forums/site-help-videos.119/



if I was aware of it then I wouldn't have done it.

I changed it, but why is Photobucket or anything else not allowed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice pig sticker, All though I prefer a guard to keep my hand from slipping on to the edge while stabbing.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2016)

LSCG said:


> if I was aware of it then I wouldn't have done it.
> 
> I changed it, but why is Photobucket or anything else not allowed?



That way, they will always be available to look at. It is mostly geared towards the for sale area. Who wants a bunch of topics with no pictures in em later on down the road.
And thank you for fixing em Zane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice looking knife. Good luck with it and hope you stick a few hogs with it. God knows we have way to many here in Texas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice work Zane

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2016)

Very intricate mosaic pins! Not easy to keep them aligned so nicely. Great detail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Nov 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Very nice pig sticker, All though I prefer a guard to keep my hand from slipping on to the edge while stabbing.



thanks Robert!

I use the strap to keep my hand from moving forward so I don't really need a guard.



manbuckwal said:


> Nice work Zane



thanks Tom!

but I didn't actually do anything on this knife except pick the scales.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

